# Marriott Disneyland Paris



## horseymen (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a really, really good rate booked (around $1000 a week) for my trip to Paris through the hotel (same room, it appears).  I am looking for May 31st to June 7th.  I'm not interested in other Paris timeshares, and like I said, I've got a good rate I'm happy with - but if anyone has surplus expiring points, or there's any kind of deal going on - I'm game for this property.  I believe it is Village D'ile-de-France in Bailley-Romainvillers.  I do have a cancelable reservations, so it's a win-win either way.


----------



## horseymen (Apr 30, 2014)

Likewise, if anyone has june 7th to 14th available, I'm open to those dates as well.


----------



## horseymen (May 11, 2014)

horseymen said:


> Likewise, if anyone has june 7th to 14th available, I'm open to those dates as well.



I actually got a late week thanks to Tug!  But I would still do an early week - starting 5/26, 5/27, 5/28, 5/29 or even 5/30.  5/31 overlaps a few days to where it is worth it to keep the hotel.


----------

